# MOD Conceals Challenger Issues



## tomahawk6 (13 May 2007)

Not unusal to try to keep info from the enemy - except the tango's have video and can prove they have taken out a Challenger. An Abrams was hit by something similar but it wasnt a kill - the tank didnt brew up.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/core/Content/displayPrintable.jhtml?xml=/news/2007/05/13/nmod13.xml&site=5&page=0


----------



## tomahawk6 (13 May 2007)

From my fav UK blog site.

http://eureferendum.blogspot.com/



> So, rather than the wholly unconvincing explanation to date (more here), was the appearance of the RPG-29 in al Amarah the real reason the British quit? Was the British Army so spooked by the appearance of this more powerful weapon - and was the MoD was fearful of the media reaction - that it cut and ran? Thus, did the insurgents run us out of town, simply by deploying an advanced anti-tank weapon?
> 
> I think we should be told.


----------

